# Tiny sparks in router motor are expected?



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new at routing and bought a new dewalt 618 router set couple months back. It's my first router so I'm not sure if this is expected. Whenever i route, i can see small sparks inside the motor housing. It's even more brighter/intense when the router is under load (it whines). Is this normal?
Thanks,


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, it is normal for there will be some minor arcing where the current is passing from the brushes to the commutator of the armature. As the load increases, the more current drawn and the more arcing.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes it is normal if from inside the housing, outside probably not.


----------



## imafan (Oct 14, 2008)

Phew Thanks!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Yes it is normal if from inside the housing, outside probably not.


Not much I like better than a nice understatement:lol:


----------

